# Braided line



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Whats a good braid I could use on pretty much all my tackle? I hear all these pros saying they fish nothing but braided line. If anyone can help with some info I appreciate it thanks


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Give PowerPro a try! I started using it about 8yrs. ago and haven't looked back!

Steve


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

+1 on the power pro. Been using it for several years now and have no complaints. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Diamond braid.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I just started fishing saltwater with PowerPro and really like it. 

The tackle shop wound my new reel with it too. Same line the owner uses. 

Casts further, I can pull lures out of weeds and backlash on my baitcaster is easier to clear. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

My first spool of 10lb test power pro has been junk. I've never broken off so many lines. All seem to be about 2" above the knot. I'm thinking about letting them know. I won't be buying another spool at that price. Luckily I've been getting most of the lures back. This is while trolling crankbaits btw. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about but I'm going back to Spiderwire.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> My first spool of 10lb test power pro has been junk. I've never broken off so many lines. All seem to be about 2" above the knot. I'm thinking about letting them know. I won't be buying another spool at that price. Luckily I've been getting most of the lures back. This is while trolling crankbaits btw. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about but I'm going back to Spiderwire.


I had the same issue with Power Pro, lots of reel tangles. Once you break the line in however , it tends to tangle less. 

That being said, in the future I am just going to stick with Berkley Fireline Original. Never have had an issue with it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny how people have different experiences with the same line. I love the Power Pro because it has drastically reduced tangles for me. 

All lines have different properties, depending on your fishing style. If you are breaking a lot above the knot, I'll bet you are doing a lot of jigging or bottom fishing of some type. The jig goes under a rock with a sharp edge, and the edge of the rock gives a cutting action to the braid. Ten pound braid is probably too light for fishing tough conditions--that's the same diameter as two pound mono. The funny thing about braid is that even after it is damaged, it doesn't want to break when you are putting a steady pull on it. However, damaged braid seems to come off like nothing sometimes if you put a quick shock on it.

Anymore, I pretty much always use flouro leader on my braid. It seems to also help hold up better when I am jigging around sharp edged rock. I tie on a fairly long leader and shorten it up as the day goes as I inspect for abrasion or change lures.

Hmmmm....just reread your post and see you are breaking off just above the knot while trolling....I got nothing. I still think something in your setup must be wearing the line at that point. Maybe the hooks are coming back and knicking it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Patrick123 said:


> Whats a good braid I could use on pretty much all my tackle? I hear all these pros saying they fish nothing but braided line. If anyone can help with some info I appreciate it thanks


Best braid I've used...and I've used a lot of them...is Daiwa Samurai braid. Second best is Sufix Performance Braid.

Some guys like to use use braid for everything, but I do not.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Best braid I've used...and I've used a lot of them...is Daiwa Samurai braid. Second best is Sufix Performance Braid.
> 
> Some guys like to use use braid for everything, but I do not.



I agree with your top 2, Daiwa Samurai is by far the best braid out there!

I'm one that uses Samurai braid or 17 lb Green Nanofil on everything!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Power Pro is the way to go!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, I'm gonna ask a question because I just don't know the answer here, but what's wrong with spiderwire comparetively?

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I started experimenting with braid when spiderwire first came out, then I went to PowerPro because it didn't break as easily and layed on the reels better and the "wax coating" seemed to last 3-4 uses instead of 2!. Even though they were 3 strand braids and were not round they performed well for the money...I always hated mono and flouro, so to me braid was a savior! I loved the feel, sensitivity, no stretch, strength, floating, and small size.
Then, I started experimenting with every new braid that came out...the difference between 3 strand and the new 8 strand braids are dramatic...they are even stronger, thinner, rounder, and softer, with all the other great traits! 
I've trialed every braid made and my favorite is the Samurai but it is also the most expensive! I have it on my Crappie pole, my baitcaster Bass and Walleye, and my Heavy cover Bass.
Every pole I own has braid except for two, which now have the NEW 17lb low vis Nanofil on my smoke spinning reel and my spincast Crappie! It is ALMOST as strong as braid, has all the same benefits, but casts a mile farther!





Mr. A said:


> Okay, I'm gonna ask a question because I just don't know the answer here, but what's wrong with spiderwire comparetively?
> 
> A
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator got it right - the # of strands or carriers. 8-way braids are superior in strength per diameter and handling than lesser-way braids. Samurai is always 8-way, Sufix is 6 or 8 depending on rating.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang! Great job letting me in on the differences betweek braids. Easily understood and I am now going to have to go buy some samurai braid..... let's just let the wife stay in the dark about cost thougbh! LOL

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> ...they are even stronger, thinner, rounder, and *softer,* with all the other great traits!


I noticed that, it's soft like sewing thread but a heck of a lot stronger.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Another great braid was first marketed as "Rapala Titanium Stretch Braid". It has 8 carriers but one of them is Dacron and Rapala claims a 6% stretch which I feel is pretty accurate which lessens the concerns that braid is unforgiving because it doesn't stretch. From what I've been able to find out it looks like it is now marketed under the Sufix brand.

I too thought Sufix Performance Braid was the best for those of us on a tighter budget for line but I now go with the Titanium Stretch.

Anyone else discovered this? Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Since switching from Spiderwire to Power Pro I've had a lot less problems. With lighter braid it wasn't hard to snap it with quick sets or a backlash (my first year using a baitcaster). The Power Pro breaks much less, casts further, and I've found it on sale a lot more often than Spiderwire.

Fin, Feather, & Fur had the Power Pro buy 1 get 1 free a couple months ago. I got six spools for like $50.

I've yet to try the Sufix brand, but they are my top brand for mono. That stuff just flies off the spool and takes a good beating.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Okay, I'm gonna ask a question because I just don't know the answer here, but what's wrong with spiderwire comparetively?
> 
> A
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


I've never had a problem with Spiderwire. I like it. I wasted $16 on a spool of Power Pro. Maybe it was old I dunno but it was junk! I think maybe I got a lemon lol


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I keep having issues with line twist with powerpro. I'm actually respooling my rod tomorrow with something else. I really liked the braided line, I'm just going to stay away from powerpro.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Matulemj said:


> I keep having issues with line twist with powerpro. I'm actually respooling my rod tomorrow with something else. I really liked the braided line, I'm just going to stay away from powerpro.
> 
> 
> Hey Tok,
> If Matulemj or others with this twisting issue, were putting the line on correctly, wouldn't this normally be an issue with the reel????


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Matulemj said:
> 
> 
> > I keep having issues with line twist with powerpro. I'm actually respooling my rod tomorrow with something else. I really liked the braided line, I'm just going to stay away from powerpro.
> ...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Matulemj said:
> 
> 
> > I keep having issues with line twist with powerpro. I'm actually respooling my rod tomorrow with something else. I really liked the braided line, I'm just going to stay away from powerpro.
> ...


Dunno...without seeing it.

Twist comes from four places:

1. Mis-spooling the line (i.e. the line is coming off the factory spool onto the reel the wrong direction)
2. Twisting lures
3. Not closing the bail by hand
4. Turning the handle while the drag is releasing line


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Dunno...without seeing it.
> 
> Twist comes from four places:
> 
> ...


those are the biggest two. you would be surprised at how many people dont do these things correctly. line twist is 100% user error.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> those are the biggest two. you would be surprised at how many people dont do these things correctly. line twist is 100% user error.


That's what I was wondering!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> those are the biggest two. you would be surprised at how many people dont do these things correctly. line twist is 100% user error.


I recently had major twist issue after the lure fouled after a hard hit on a rock. I reeled it back it the whole time lure spinning. How could I have preventing that lure from fouling?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I recently had major twist issue after the lure fouled after a hard hit on a rock. I reeled it back it the whole time lure spinning. How could I have preventing that lure from fouling?


The line isn't the issue with lures fouling if you bang them off of rocks. Once a lure is foule, it's going to twirl on the retrieve. Although, any braid would be much tougher to unfoul from split rings and treble hooks than mono or flouro because of the diameter and flexibility--often easier to cut and retie.

I think your quesition is how to avoid line twist when the lure is spiraling through the water. Jerk it up, and yank it back through the air--don't hook yourself. Reel in the slack while running the line between your fingers.

I still don't get much of a problem with braid twist even when I get fouled lures spiraling back at me. It must still be starting with improper spooling. I only use PowerPro and it is pretty idiot proof (I am an idiot, so I know.). Just follow the diagram on the back of the box.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I recently had major twist issue after the lure fouled after a hard hit on a rock. I reeled it back it the whole time lure spinning. How could I have preventing that lure from fouling?


A lure fouling 1 time on one cast isnt going to cause "major twist issues". If you kept fishing with a damaged lure, creating more line twist then can be managed then you are at fault.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I should clarify something. Line twist is inevitable due to the design of spinning reels. Spinning reels inherently create line twist HOWEVER, its easily manageable if you know what youre doing. I have a spinning rod that has had the same 8lb floro on it since the spring, i use it occasionally and have never had problems with it. My dad comes out fishing with me on my boat about once a year. This year, within 15 minutes, he had that rod a tangled mess. Things like swimming a lure that was meant to be dragged, using a bait that is designed to be used at certain depths in the wrong depth, not paying attention to line tension, improper line sizes, reeling to engage the bail. All things that add up to birds nests.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> A lure fouling 1 time on one cast isnt going to cause "major twist issues". If you kept fishing with a damaged lure, creating more line twist then can be managed then you are at fault.


You can't tell me dude it wasn't a major twist issue. You shoulda saw the mess. It was major. I didn't realize the lire was fouled at first, so i didn't yank it to the boat like streamstalker suggested. I know what you are trying to say, I just don't like absolutes . Repetitive ongoing twist issues means more than likely your rig is jacked up and or you are doing it wrong. I agree there. I can also see how something happens one time and someone attributes it to the wrong cause. I'm in tech support so I see it every day . I don't blame the line for twist either just so ya know. Were just arguing semantics here. Heh


----------

